# Tinnitus



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

I've not posted in a while but im getting concerned that my tinnitus is causing my Dr/Dp.

My tinnitus is chronic and 24/7, and although i can't hear it sometimes i.e when im outside or in a noisy place, i know its there.... i can feel the disturbance in my ear. So because its 24/7 and i can feel it even though i cant hear it sometimes, this causes me anxiety and frustration etc. Since Dp/Dr is associated with anxiety, i think that maybe my tinnitus is making me anxious thus i cannot appreciate the moment and i am stuck in my head all the time. Since it is incurable then that is bad for me

I'll give you an example of my thought process.

I go to work and i look forward to when i go home. But i cannot relax like everyone else because i will always have this buzzing in my ear, so i am always thinking that there is something to fix in my life before i can fully be 'here'. When its time to go home i dont feel that happy because of the above mentioned, and when i get home i cant relax fully because of it.

I also think that the high freq. hearing loss i also have, detaches me from the present because i cannot hear things as crisp so it might make things more 'detached' for me....

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It could perpetuate it, but focussing on triggers and negative cycles isn't very positive. Mental disorders are like prisons that need to be broken out of...getting on with your life in spite of the ringing. I'm only suggesting.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> It could perpetuate it, but focussing on triggers and negative cycles isn't very positive. Mental disorders are like prisons that need to be broken out of...getting on with your life in spite of the ringing. I'm only suggesting.


Absolutly right!

Breaking the thought cycle of these symptoms is very important. Your mind has triggered these symptoms, tell yourself that they are not real. Tell yourself that they well soon subside.

You are what you think - clear your mind and focus on something productive that you enjoy doing.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

if this is about an ear effection then im 100% that is the cause for yours ive read this somewhere.

and the plan is the "TRUST" yourself I knwow by you being DP'd thats just a word but it actully means somthing. go with flow always trust yourself never secound guess yourself


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

goo goo said:


> Any Thoughts?


I definetely have ear sensations, and they definetely started at my panic attack (the start of my anxiety/DP). But if DP causes it, or it causes DP, not sure.

Sometimes I just sit, and a *"sudden change"* happens to my hearing but I couldn't really describe what it is. A little tinnitus comes but the whole sensation is more than that.

If you want to do some experiment about it, try to use binaural beats. Listen to them for at least 10 minutes, then see if it has any effect.


----------



## LhenDiaz (Oct 18, 2017)

I dont know but i have Tinitus for 4 years and dont have any anxiety Disorder . But Now after 4 years have my first severe Panic attack which lead me to a DP/DR and worse anxiety.


----------



## metallicafan99 (Oct 30, 2017)

i have tinnitus also. the first year was hell everyday. but one day my brain finally tuned it out. if i think about it, ill hear it so loud. but i dont even think about it anymore


----------

